# why are merles so expensive?????



## janstevens (Oct 20, 2006)

No i dont want one. i am just wondering why are they expensive? they arent even breeding standard. they have deerfaces and long legs but cost more than chihuahuas like that look chihuahuas. i am a breeder and i breed nice chihuahuas and there are breeders breeding merles that cant be purebred for way more $$ than me! why!!!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Why are so called *teacups * so expensive could be asked too ???


----------



## janstevens (Oct 20, 2006)

that is annoying too, i dont know why small wawas cost more either! 

and why are designer breeds so expensive 2!


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Because some idiots think they can make a quick buck from people who don't know any better.


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

The other problem is people actually pay these extrodinary prices for the pups.


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

I think the merles' are so unique looking, I love them! I just love to look at pics of the few we have here on Chi peeps!


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

Oh, and they remind me of ice cream with oreo cookies-- my fav!


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

Because unfortunatly there are too many bad breeders and WAY too many people who only care about whats currently in...therfore the bad breeders pick up on the current IN, mass produce it, sell it for big bucks and not care about whats gonna happen when the fad passes.

You will find like anything else RESPONSIBLE RESPECTABLE breeders wont charge any more for a merle or the runt than they would for other puppies in the same litter or other comparable quality pups, so one must be VERY carefull when trying to find a merle pup.
Its also very hard to find Merle chis who are to the breed standard and worth enough to be bred, aproximatly 90% of merle breeders are breeding for colour and not standard and that makes them Back Yard Breeders making it even harder to find a good quality merle from a good breeder!


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

There are some good quality merles, just like all colors there are more unscrupulous breeders than good ones out there. I've seen many out of standard chis of all colors.  You have to be careful when finding a merle breeder, make sure they do all their tests and myself, I would only get one where they were breeding merle to black and tan or black tricolor as that's the safest.


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

I love merles and have no clue why this was made i think someone was trying to annoy people grrrr


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

yea i agree nikki


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Well I don't agree. I think it is a valid question. When you read other posts that makes you start wondering about other things. Plus I think Foxy gave some good information. If anyone out there wants a merle they need to know what to look out for.


----------



## peanutlover (Oct 8, 2005)

i dont know why people pay these prices.. only seen a couple merles that i have thought were cute... i think there is one on this site.. maybe jack? dont really remember the name


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

there are a few merles on this site, some are nice examples like young violet, others are not wonderfull examples of the breed but beautifull all the same.


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

Why point out dogs flaws though would we as humans like if someone came up to us and told us we were not standard I guess it just annoys me because in this world you have to be perfect or else people point out flaws have to be a size 0 or tall or have blonde hair .Everyone is beautiful to me in some way or another cause were all so very different I hope one day people feel the same about theese dogs and just learn to love that there all different including merles even if they arent standard chis or have some flaws there still all the same on the inside


----------



## lawchick (Oct 12, 2006)

I've got to agree with Nikki on this one. Being up to AKC standards doesn't make a chi better than one which is a little bigger or has unusual markings. And why wouldn't a merle be considered purebred, JanStevens? I thought chis could come in all colors. Is there maybe some frustration/bitterness because you aren't asking premium dollars for your puppies and others are getting away with it? 

I've seen long coats or blue chis go for a bit more than other dogs, but I think the only reasonable distinction should be that show quality dogs cost more than pet quality...


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

I honestly think this person is just trying to stir everyone up, her only posts have been about how bad merles are basically. :roll:


----------



## lawchick (Oct 12, 2006)

Gypsy said:


> I honestly think this person is just trying to stir everyone up, her only posts have been about how bad merles are basically. :roll:


Wow...good call, Gypsy.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

exactly gyspy and nikki, all this memeber has said was how much she hates merles and that they MUST be mixed....thats hurtful to all merle owners on this board.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

LadyBelle1 said:


> Well I don't agree. I think it is a valid question. When you read other posts that makes you start wondering about other things. Plus I think Foxy gave some good information. If anyone out there wants a merle they need to know what to look out for.


it would be valid if this wasnt all they talked about


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

Gypsy said:


> I honestly think this person is just trying to stir everyone up, her only posts have been about how bad merles are basically. :roll:


 :wave:


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

*Nikki* said:


> Why point out dogs flaws though would we as humans like if someone came up to us and told us we were not standard I guess it just annoys me because in this world you have to be perfect or else people point out flaws have to be a size 0 or tall or have blonde hair .Everyone is beautiful to me in some way or another cause were all so very different I hope one day people feel the same about theese dogs and just learn to love that there all different including merles even if they arent standard chis or have some flaws there still all the same on the inside


I'm not really sure what point you were trying to make here as this has got absolutely nothing to do with the subject!  You're talking about `perfect people` (no such thing luckily!  ) and we're talking about people breeding irresponsibly and charging silly money for the outcome of this breeding. And as long as there are hundreds of unwanted dogs dieing in shelters across the country, I shall be point it out ad trying to educate people......Please snap out of you fantasy world and try to realize that dogs are not treated like humans, therefore many people abandon them as soon as they realize that their cute little furry thing isn't `perfect` and that the vet bills are simply too high. Nobody is saying that ANY dog in this world is ugly or unworthy of love...... we're simply saying that we should take care of the ones that are already here instead of producing more!!


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

*Tiffany* said:


> exactly gyspy and nikki, all this memeber has said was how much she hates merles and that they MUST be mixed....thats hurtful to all merle owners on this board.


And why would that be hurtful anyway?  .....does it matter whether your dog is pure Chi or not? They all are perfect, aren't they?  Mixed or not, they are your babies....


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

My post was not very much based on her question because i truely think shes tryna piss people off but more based on how I hate people who think a chi or any dog at that should look or act a certain way no there not human u are right but they do have hearts and brains . My point was pretty much maybe if people stopped saying what a dog should or should not be less dogs would be put up for adoption or rehomed I really think if i need to base this on what this girl is talking about the forum should be called i hate merles and no1 should pay theese prices for them. I would really love to know why she cares if she has such a problem with it theres a simple solution dont look at merles and dont buy 1


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

Ory&C said:


> And why would that be hurtful anyway?  .....does it matter whether your dog is pure Chi or not? They all are perfect, aren't they?  Mixed or not, they are your babies....


well i know the comments made about how merles are mixed and shouldnt be bred makes people with merles feel bad obviously. thats why its hurtful. it doesnt matter to me what a dog looks like, as long as they are taken care of. and really who cares what people pay for their dogs, its their choice. 

and i totally agree nikki i think its just to piss people off to  bc obviously there are members with merle chis, and i know for a FACT that peoples feelings have been hurt, and thats not what this forum is about.


----------



## Nubilott (Oct 21, 2006)

I guess some will always pay whatever the cost to get what they want.

As long as there is a market for overprized (any type of pup) there will be breeders who set that prize.

If buyers would STOP paying for them they will have to set the prize lower.

When it comes to the whole merle issue, dont get me started.


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

*Tiffany* said:


> it would be valid if this wasnt all they talked about


lol well true, but it was a good question.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

Ory&C said:


> And why would that be hurtful anyway?  .....does it matter whether your dog is pure Chi or not? They all are perfect, aren't they?  Mixed or not, they are your babies....


i wanted to add thats its also hurtful when ppl are picking out the "cute" merle chis on this board...dont you think that would hurt the other "not cute" chis feelings? i think it would....


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

*Tiffany* said:


> i wanted to add thats its also hurtful when ppl are picking out the "cute" merle chis on this board...dont you think that would hurt the other "not cute" chis feelings? i think it would....


I agree, that's so sad. That's like someone making a list of the cutest chis on the board. It's very rude.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i thought janstevens was here to cause trouble to so she won't be back


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

i think we need to redefine this post as to ignoring the ops obvious distaste for merles.
use it as an actual point of interest and a way to educate.
ive not pointed out any "Cute" chis, i pointed out violet whome is an absolutly great example of the chi breed (dispite her merle coat)
and then pointed out that there are other melres that arnt breed standard...Which im sure most people here know their dogs have faults...not just merle but of every colour...

theres absolutly nothing wrong with owning a chi faults or not, pure or mixed, so long as you love it!
the point is one shouldnt be paying more for ANY coat colour! no responsible respectable breeder will charge anymore for a merle or a blue or a purple with pink polkadots chi than they would for a fawn or red or black or tri, there will be a difference in price betweeen chis that are possible show prospect (and since its very difficutl to tell a show prospect chi untill a year old anyone advertising "show quality" should be shot, and it should be "show prospect" so you shouldnt even realy be paying more for a "show quality" chi than its littermates because you usually cant tell at that age!
Anywho.

The problem is, dogs should LOOK a certain way, thats the point of breeds, thats the point of breed standards, and RESPONSIBLE RESPECTABLE breeders shoudl be aiming to create more chis that look and even in most ways ACT like the written breed standard.
I have nothing against out of standard chis, again they are our babies and they all deserve love, but those who purposly bred thier..."well it looks like a chi" to their neighbors chi with a bad underbite, which is where most wrongly confirmed pups come from, those are the people adding to the problem.

If your going to breed do it proplerly.
The point of the op is a valid one...people should not be charging more because the puppy is merle, (ignore the fact this person hates merles!), but unfrotunatly while the fad is in, and people continue to breed for the sake of breeding and charge the current IN price, there will always be badly bred dogs of every breed and thousands of people in the world profiting from it.

I hope this makes sense and isnt directed as an argument of sorts...More trying to get back to a valid point that the origional post held (despite the bitterness behind it)

it amazes me that after all the people weve had come on here and flame people still fall for the bait.
Instead discuss the topic as adults and ignore the flame itself...that in its self should prove to those who come here to start trouble that we cant be baited and we treat eachother with respect even when we disagree


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

Jen said:


> i thought janstevens was here to cause trouble to so she won't be back


:thumbleft:


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks Jen.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Katie 18 said:


> I agree, that's so sad. That's like someone making a list of the cutest chis on the board. It's very rude.


I completely agee it's hurtful because we all think our babies are the cutest.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

foxywench said:


> ive not pointed out any "Cute" chis, i pointed out violet whome is an absolutly great example of the chi breed (dispite her merle coat)
> and then pointed out that there are other melres that arnt breed standard...Which im sure most people here know their dogs have faults...not just merle but of every colour...
> 
> theres absolutly nothing wrong with owning a chi faults or not, pure or mixed, so long as you love it!


Btw my post was not directed towards you- I just wanted to let you know that  
It was related to other posts where people say "Yeah Violet is a standard chi...but there are so many other ugly merles!"
I was just saying that's hurtful; referring to other chis on here as ugly.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

i know you wernt directing at me, i just wanted to make sure others realized...

I think there all cute, standard or not...they could be purple with pink polkadots (i think that woudl be such a cool chi colour lol) and theyd still all be cute lol.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

haha that would be a cool color!  i love pink


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

idk about polkadots...but pink would be cool!

(I'd feel bad for a male pink chi)


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Japser.... $800... 5.5lbs long nose about a 100degree stop. 3 champions in pedigree... Jasper's breeder quit using his dad for stud because he was throwing non-standard heads.. responsible and educated.









Tucker...$1000 7.5 lbs... shorter (but not short) nose about 92degree stop, floppy ears... 15 champions in pedigree... including father and maternal grandfather...

go figure.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i love jasper  and tucker hehe  jasper has such gorgeous merleing (sp?)


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Thanks... just goes to show they're not always more expensive.


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

Tucker-N-Jasper said:


> Thanks... just goes to show they're not always more expensive.


yeah...no doubt..
i guess its just a matter of whether they breed just for the pure love of chihuahuas and bettering the breed... or whether they've recently jumped on the bandwagon to make money, lol


----------



## littleone (Apr 22, 2006)

Its the rough "breeders" that knowthat people want unusual dogs,so they sell teacups (non exsistent) merles etc as speciall rare blah blah at stupid prices. And when people buy the there is a market to feed! So they know they can make money!

A non registered Merle imported fromNew York sold in Glasgow for £2000 ( $4000?)

And they sold!

But "we" make and keep up this market and crazy prices!

If people didnt buy their dogs on the net for obscene amounts of money there wouldt be a market to feed!

I doubt it willever stop though!


----------

